# cosson gig



## jross31455

I am wondering where and how much are a cosson gig. I understand they are home made but i would like to purchase one if possible


----------



## halo1

Just pm CossonGigs on the forum. I have his number somewhere,I'll see if I can locate it also. or run a search on the forum, I know I have posted it before.


----------



## drifterfisher

jross31455 said:


> I am wondering where and how much are a cosson gig. I understand they are home made but i would like to purchase one if possible


His gigs are hand made,not home made. I have 2 of his. One is titanium super light and the barbs hold extremely well. You can not shake a fish off,you have to rake it off on something. I'll send you a PM with his number.


----------



## dsar592

Yea I have two of the stainless ones. They were $40.00 each and well worth it. Put a boutwell gig handle on it and you will love it.


----------



## bigmike2010

Cosson! I hit a 23" fish this morning with my 5 prong he made for me and I was hauling butt. Picked the fish straight up with no worries of loosing her. If at leased one of those barbs clear through a fish and its game over. Cosson head....Boutwell bamboo...Nuff said!


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I've used Cosson Gigs for years, Jim's a great guy. Also Boutwell bamboo poles, picked up some from Hunter this past weekend, great guy too!

This has been my preferred set up for many years. Good equipment and good guys, what a combo!


----------



## foreverfishing

so the gigs don't come handles? ive been thinking about getting one for gigging rays. where do you buy the handles from?


----------



## flukedaddy

Tight lines B&t has them.


----------



## foreverfishing

thanks


----------



## drifterfisher

bigmike2010 said:


> Cosson! I hit a 23" fish this morning with my 5 prong he made for me and I was hauling butt. Picked the fish straight up with no worries of loosing her. If at leased one of those barbs clear through a fish and its game over. Cosson head....Boutwell bamboo...Nuff said!


Have ya forgot about the gigging contest?


----------



## bigmike2010

drifterfisher said:


> Have ya forgot about the gigging contest?


As soon as I killed her she was 23" figured after putting her on ice she lost some length and wouldnt be a contestant anymore. Wasnt sure what 3rd was looking like and had to get to work. I just have to go find another bigger and better! :thumbup:


----------



## jgc

halo1 said:


> Just pm CossonGigs on the forum. I have his number somewhere,I'll see if I can locate it also. or run a search on the forum, I know I have posted it before.


Looking forward to shooting him a pm as soon as my post count will allow it. I have fished salt water for years, but never really made the chance to flounder gig over fishing redfish or bass. Starting to rig a new boat, and it will fix that. It's going to take a few months to rig out , but next season...

Checklist:
1) CossonGig for gig head
2) boutwell pole
3) hps hps lights (or led's? perhaps both for odd reasons)
4) generator (probably ryobi, but still need to research that a bit).
5) fan - now that is the one I am stumped on.
----
sad thing is I really don't know what I have on hand anymore. Doing an inventory is definitely in order. A lot of stuff has probably deterorated and needs to be replaced (boat gear - easily replaceable). Other stuff just sometimes disappears. Take that fan issue. I know I had 2 horizontal shaft motors to use for this project 6 years ago. But one was on loan to a renter to run a water well pump, the other was stashed nib as a spare for the pump (for the same renter, water came with the lease). Renter became a ghost and now I have 2 motors to run down. New renter has better water than me, so does not need a gas well pump (so I can retask the motors if I can run them down).


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*HPS lights*



jgc said:


> Looking forward to shooting him a pm as soon as my post count will allow it. I have fished salt water for years, but never really made the chance to flounder gig over fishing redfish or bass. Starting to rig a new boat, and it will fix that. It's going to take a few months to rig out , but next season...
> 
> Checklist:
> 1) CossonGig for gig head
> 2) boutwell pole
> 3) hps hps lights (or led's? perhaps both for odd reasons)
> 4) generator (probably ryobi, but still need to research that a bit).
> 5) fan - now that is the one I am stumped on.


 I am working on a new HPS 250 watt light that will float on the water, call me stupid? 120 volts in the water , YEP !!! if its sealed correct and fused if figure it will be ok, most of you guys are standing behind your lights, on my rig I'm standing almost in front of my lights and get a glare, so I'm making the light float on the water, all I have to do now is make a box for the ballast , all i have on the water is the bulb and housing. I'll try and post a pic of light.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Hps*

The lights will be able to float on the water or be picked up and ran out of the water which ever needed.


----------



## Flounder9.75

I've been runnin 120v in the water for 20 yrs with out any problems. You just got to make sure everything is sealed up good. I've thought about trying some HPS underwater so keep us updated on how they do


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*HPS lights*



Flounder9.75 said:


> I've been runnin 120v in the water for 20 yrs with out any problems. You just got to make sure everything is sealed up good. I've thought about trying some HPS underwater so keep us updated on how they do


 Can you post a picture of ur lights so I can see how you are using them in water ?


----------



## Flounder9.75

Mine are real simple. Just waterproof sockets and 100w bulbs


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Nice, your lights are underneath the water, I like that set up, the housing I've found will float about 1" deep, just on top of the water, it is all I had , a friend at work gave it to me and I just took the guts out and put the HPS socket in, it almost fit without doing anything, just drilled two holes and cut the reflecting shield bigger so as the bulb could go through, I'm looking forward to trying it out as soon as i get the Ballast box made and the water gets somewhat clear in Chatawhatchee bay.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Yeah we're all waiting on the water to get right.


----------



## setlab

Cosson-Gigs said:


> The lights will be able to float on the water or be picked up and ran out of the water which ever needed.


Nice setup. What size of generator do you run on your boat to power that?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*power supply*



setlab said:


> Nice setup. What size of generator do you run on your boat to power that?


 I run a honda 2,000 but actually it will light up and run off of a 12 volt battery and and a 1,000 inverter, not sure how long though ? I will test it soon.


----------



## eastbayking

Got my titanium 5 prong gigs in yesterday. Craftsmanship is superb. Cant believe the weight(or lack of). Sleek in appearance, super sharp with big barbs, dont think ill have to double gig anything ever again. Thanks again Cosson, cant wait to put some blood on the boat.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*gigs*



eastbayking said:


> Got my titanium 5 prong gigs in yesterday. Craftsmanship is superb. Cant believe the weight(or lack of). Sleek in appearance, super sharp with big barbs, dont think ill have to double gig anything ever again. Thanks again Cosson, cant wait to put some blood on the boat.


 Thanks for the plug ! If ever you have problems with them just give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## jaw-jacker69

*Gig Heads*

I recently bought three Cosson gig heads, two 5 prong and 1 three prong. Although I have yet to test them out, they are SS made with precision. You will find no better person to deal with either. Smooth transaction, and cares that you are satisfied. I can't wait to get my rig ready and gig steady. I am about finished with my lighting system, all LED, 12V; underwater and above. the best of both worlds. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

jaw-jacker69 said:


> I recently bought three Cosson gig heads, two 5 prong and 1 three prong. Although I have yet to test them out, they are SS made with precision. You will find no better person to deal with either. Smooth transaction, and cares that you are satisfied. I can't wait to get my rig ready and gig steady. I am about finished with my lighting system, all LED, 12V; underwater and above. the best of both worlds. :thumbup:


post some pics under a new thread, would like to see your LED lights set-up!


----------



## jgc

Question on which gig - is their any advantage/disadvantage to getting a 3/4/5 prong over the other. I can only make guesses based on physics rather than any real life comparisons. My guesses would be that 3 is lighter and could in theory require less gigging force (say for a younger gigger)-but both might be immaterial, while 5 would be a little wider and have more holding power-but both might be unnecessary.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*3, 4 or 5 ????*



jgc said:


> Question on which gig - is their any advantage/disadvantage to getting a 3/4/5 prong over the other. I can only make guesses based on physics rather than any real life comparisons. My guesses would be that 3 is lighter and could in theory require less gigging force (say for a younger gigger)-but both might be immaterial, while 5 would be a little wider and have more holding power-but both might be unnecessary.


 It just depends on your style of fishing ? If I were wading or if I was concerned about selling the fish, I would use a 3 prong, if you are running fairly fast you may want the extra , 4 or 5 prong ??? I can tell you if you are planning on polling the boat you don't want a 3 prong, the 4 or 5 will push the boat better without sinking into the muddy bottoms. I like the 4 and 5 prong, I use the 4 mainly just because it is close to 4" , I can flip it over three times to measure the fish to make sure its legal to kill, plus it is lighter, also all I use is the Titanium gigs because they are extremely light, I ant gettin no younger  Light is good !!! Im sure some of the other seasoned floundermen on this forum could give you a few preferences also ????


----------



## sportfisher

*Gigs!*

I'm coming over this weekend. We're not allowed barbs in Louisiana, so I have 3 straight gigs. Any Idea where I can pick up a gig around NAS or Johnson Beach? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Night Shift

When I fish, I like a 4 prong. when I take folks, I give them a 5 prong. folks new to giggin are usually not as good a shot as those that go like we all do. Like Jim said, Its all what you like. Jims gig heads are the best. I like the titanium 4 prong myself.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*water clarity*

Hey Ron, 
What is the water looking like over there ???


----------



## jgc

Thanks for the insight. Probably going to be gigging from a boat. At some point, my oldest son (6) is probably going to be want to gig a few himself (and if we bring home some flatties, I am sure the rest of the family will follow us eventually). 

Mostly trying to figure out what mix would fit the family best. Right now I am in the process of rigging the boat out - which given that I am starting with a bare hull and a motor, is going to be a learning process.
----
Currently intending to put a light (very) small fan on the boat and using the poles to steer. Trying to mimic a boat down the street from where I grew up - definitely diy and on a budget (not that I have to, but I like the ideas of doing it that way). That setup might not last past the first time out though. The boat is simply a vehicle, and the goal is not really about the fish, but the time spent with the family. Be it time spent outfitting the boat, learning from mistakes or catching fish.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Good time with family*



jgc said:


> Thanks for the insight. Probably going to be gigging from a boat. At some point, my oldest son (6) is probably going to be want to gig a few himself (and if we bring home some flatties, I am sure the rest of the family will follow us eventually).
> 
> Mostly trying to figure out what mix would fit the family best. Right now I am in the process of rigging the boat out - which given that I am starting with a bare hull and a motor, is going to be a learning process.
> ----
> Currently intending to put a light (very) small fan on the boat and using the poles to steer. Trying to mimic a boat down the street from where I grew up - definitely diy and on a budget (not that I have to, but I like the ideas of doing it that way). That setup might not last past the first time out though. The boat is simply a vehicle, and the goal is not really about the fish, but the time spent with the family. Be it time spent outfitting the boat, learning from mistakes or catching fish.


 Hey , 
Some of the best times I've had was floundering with my son in a 12' jon boat with a 4 horse motor , battery, one 1,000 lumen bulb, and an icebox, my son when young would gig every bait fish he saw, and was amazed the first time he saw phosphorus glowing in the water, played in it all night, Now he can keep up with the best at gigging :thumbup: Family is what its all about !!!


----------



## Night Shift

Fair. Lotsa rain but it is possible to find clean water when you gotta. Email me.


----------



## eastbayking

Finally got the new Cosson gig in the water last night, killed 6, and stuck some mullet. Tried to kill a few rocks and gig held up strong. Thanks again Cosson!


----------



## mudd_cat23

They are a awesome gig and Mr. Jim is a stand up guy. I wish i could say i have been killing some fish with mine latley but i havent stuck a fish in about 3 weeks due to a lower unit going out on my motor then turned around bought a used motor and it turned out to be a lemon so now its time to build my lower unit


----------



## jgc

Got my 4 prong gigs in yesterday. They look great and got them very quickly. Thank you.

Will try to post a picture of them soon. Look forward to raising up the Cosson gig flounder count in Texas. Wish the Boutwell polls could be mailed as easily as those gigs... But will horrify my wife by picking up some while on vacation in November (Driving down the interstate with gigging poles tied to the luggage rack). Timing actually is good, it has been quite a few years since I have had the chance to drive to the South East on vacation (was over 3 kids ago, wife and vacationed some in Pensacola and Winterhaven before we got married and when we had friends and family in the area.


----------

